# how fast in 2nd gear



## wesjenn (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a 2006 GTO and was wanting to know how fast will it go in 2nd gear before you need to shift?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum....

Red line is 6500 RPM. How Fast? I'd not go past red line.

Below is taken from the manual.


*Manual Transmission Recommended*
*Shift Speeds*

1 to 2 
16 mph
(25 km/h)

2 to 3
22 mph
(35 km/h)

3 to 4 
30 mph
(48 km/h)

4 to 5
40 mph
(65 km/h)

5 to 6
50 mph
(80 km/h)

If your speed drops below 20 mph (32 km/h), or if the
engine is not running smoothly, you should downshift to
the next lower gear.
One to Four Shift Light
(Manual Transmission)
When this light comes on, you can only shift from
FIRST (1) to FOURTH (4) instead of FIRST (1) to
SECOND (2). The light will be displayed on the
instrument panel cluster and a message will be
displayed on the trip computer.
You must complete the shift into FOURTH (4) to turn
off this feature. This helps you get the best possible
fuel economy.

*Downshifting*

If you skip a gear when you downshift, you
could lose control of your vehicle. You could
injure yourself or others. Do not shift down
more than one gear at a time when you
downshift.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

With a M6, 6500 RPM in 2nd is 69 MPH

Larry


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you know that from experience?


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

it looks like there is a shift light stock on the dash right next to the 7k mark...... how do i get it to function?? cuz sometimes after leaving the burnout box i hit rev limiter by accident and it still doesnt come on or blink. And I have seen videos where this light works.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mr.gto said:


> it looks like there is a shift light stock on the dash right next to the 7k mark...... how do i get it to function?? cuz sometimes after leaving the burnout box i hit rev limiter by accident and it still doesnt come on or blink. And I have seen videos where this light works.



That light is non functional however I hear there is a guy who can enable it for a fee. I was informed a new member of the forum (  )discovered a way to enable it. If what I heard is correct and they want to share their knowledge............  Many would be appreciated.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

here you go....
White Auto & Media - Instrument Cluster Programming
the only guy who can do it.

(I had done and it was worth it)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I could just ride shotgun and slap you in the back of the head when it's time to shift.  j/k!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ninjured said:


> here you go....
> White Auto & Media - Instrument Cluster Programming
> the only guy who can do it.
> 
> (I had done and it was worth it)


Need...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I could just ride shotgun and slap you in the back of the head when it's time to shift.  j/k!


Hence the term slap stick shifter!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> Hence the term slap stick shifter!!!!!!


:rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree :rofl:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> With a M6, 6500 RPM in 2nd is 69 MPH
> 
> Larry


Sounds about right.


GTO JUDGE said:


> That light is non functional however I hear there is a guy who can enable it for a fee. I was informed a new member of the forum (  )discovered a way to enable it. If what I heard is correct and they want to share their knowledge............  Many would be appreciated.


Please share the knowledge and yes it would be greatly appreciated. I refuse to spend bookoo amount of money just to have a light/upshift dic come on.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

how much does he charge>?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> how much does he charge>?


It's on his website....

"Shift Light and Chime Programming can be added to your late model GTO with any combination of the above options for the low price of $120USD plus return shipping costs!"


----------

